# Show off your best english horse!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Highland Dancer 
These pictures were from a 3-day weekend of showing; we won Grand Champion for the flat classes over 2 days, then Hunter Champion on the third day! 
















We won a cooler:








And a trophy:


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

This is a hard pic...I will go with annie


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Everybody has nice horses! keep em coming!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

its hard for me to choose but im going with my tb cause my wb is only just learning 










































isnt she bewdiful???


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Really cute english horses. I would love to see your warmblood jazzyrider!


----------



## WadiDraa410 (Mar 8, 2008)

Wadi Draa "Emile"-- My only and best english horse

















^^My favorite^^

and just for fun..

Hedzer "Eddy"-- a horse that i'm training while the owner is pregnant


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow! How big is that horse?! :shock: lol

Here is my 1 and only pony Misty...

At a show on holiday...








Misty saying hello to the camera








Hunting








Lying on her lol


----------



## WadiDraa410 (Mar 8, 2008)

Aww! Misty is soo cute!!!

(The Freisian is 16.2 and the Emile(Chestnut) is 17.2)


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

thisis my new tb Barney. I've had him for about 3 months








cross country..








through the creek after x-cntry.. REALLY hot day









i have more dressage and showjumping photos!! ill post them when they finish uploading from my camera..


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

diamonr4ever said:


> Really cute english horses. I would love to see your warmblood jazzyrider!


as requested 

























its not letting me add anymore at the moment so those will have to do lol sorry about the quality but all my better pics are on the pc at home and im only on my laptop at work


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

its working now so here are a couple more of the big fella  we were doing a very poor job of learning yielding/half pass type stuff in the first one


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks WadiDraa  She is my first pony, I have had her 3 years 

The Freisian is 16.2? Looks bigger!
I like Emile  and I have always wanted to wear a top hat but Misty doesn't like the white things in dressage so I doubt I would get too far, I have done 2 tests ending up with about 35/6...not too bad considering she didnt really go in the corners!?


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you for keeping the pictures coming. Thankyou for letting me see your warmblood jazzyrider. he is quite the looker. :wink:


----------



## JMJ~Arabians (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry for the click links, these are pro photos I can't copy 

Slick and I doing IN HAND showmanship, I like a dummy forgot my helmet. We had a good run but got last becuse of it. 

http://lizstabbertphoto.smugmug.com/gallery/2894470_dPYty#155659675_MpLv5-A-LB

After we got last, LOL:

http://lizstabbertphoto.smugmug.com/gallery/2894470_dPYty#155659903_9Korq-A-LB

Bareback class:

http://lizstabbertphoto.smugmug.com/gallery/2894470_dPYty#155659970_P4wCY-A-LB

A month later, different show Bareback:

http://lizstabbertphoto.smugmug.com/gallery/2952037_zDQdd#159495804_Ae4Td-L-LB

Me riding like crap and Slick throwing a fit:

http://lizstabbertphoto.smugmug.com/gallery/2952037_zDQdd#159495881_jJ3i6-L-LB

And finally showmanship WITH my helmet, and we got 3rd!

http://lizstabbertphoto.smugmug.com/gallery/2952037_zDQdd#159495752_kup3D-A-LB

Jenn


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

diamonr4ever said:


> Thank you for keeping the pictures coming. Thankyou for letting me see your warmblood jazzyrider. he is quite the looker. :wink:


thank you


----------



## WadiDraa410 (Mar 8, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Thanks WadiDraa  She is my first pony, I have had her 3 years
> 
> The Freisian is 16.2? Looks bigger!
> I like Emile  and I have always wanted to wear a top hat but Misty doesn't like the white things in dressage so I doubt I would get too far, I have done 2 tests ending up with about 35/6...not too bad considering she didnt really go in the corners!?


Aww! Well..that doesn't work out to well if your pony doesn't like white! Further down your riding career I am sure you will be able to wear a top hat. I don't really know the scoring in the uk, because here 60's are decent scores and I am sure it is different here then there.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I managed to win the ODE with a score of 36 so I guess it cant be that bad! But Misty is awesome in the x/c section


----------



## WadiDraa410 (Mar 8, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I managed to win the ODE with a score of 36 so I guess it cant be that bad! But Misty is awesome in the x/c section


I have always wanted to do Cross Country!!! It seems like such a rush..I love jumping in general


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

WadiDraa410 said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> > I managed to win the ODE with a score of 36 so I guess it cant be that bad! But Misty is awesome in the x/c section
> ...


I think the Dressage phase in 3 day events get lower scores, the lower the number, the better they did. so I guess 35 is a good score. I'm not sure if this is true, someone just told me that.


----------



## WadiDraa410 (Mar 8, 2008)

im4dressage said:


> WadiDraa410 said:
> 
> 
> > moomoo said:
> ...


Yeah I knew that the eventing scores in the Dressage portion is scored to where they looked for the lower score..I didn't know if she meant eventing or not. I am guessing she did, so it is a good score!

Thank you for clearing me up on that im4dressage.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

WadiDraa410 said:


> im4dressage said:
> 
> 
> > WadiDraa410 said:
> ...


well I'm wasn't for sure she was talking about eventing, but after I re-read her posts I saw that she said Misty was awesome at the x/c section, so I think she meant cross country. Besides, I really wasn't sure if that is how the did their scores...so thank you WadiDraa410 for clearing that up for me


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

This is Dusty, he is a qh/morgan cross and i have a full lease on him from akpaintlover and have been riding him for a little over 3 years. =]


----------



## Fellen (Mar 29, 2008)

My 6 year old Rheinländer mare Fellen 


























All of the pictures are from last summer...


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Boomer, coming 3 year old gelding








Crackie, coming 5 year old paint gelding


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Sunny - Coming 12 year old gelding (reg. Tabino paint, but probaly QH x pony, maybe?), 13.hh. He's my life, although I don't own him. We're going to do some Hunter shows this summer.


























Matt - 19 year old (and still going!) Hanoverian gelding, 16.3hh. I don't take lessons on him, but I do small cross rails for fun and do dressage. I don't show him, either. Obviously I'm really small on him!

















I ride a few other horses but those are the horses that I do more with. Sunny's the only guy I (will) show.
Oh, and I don't own anyone at the moment, but I get a few horses to "myself".


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

here's some dressage photos of Barney!!









its not eltting me upload more :S

when it does i'll get more!!


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

this is my welsh section D cob called Thomasm and he is a little star.i love him to bits and wouldnt exchange or change him for the world, not if anyone offered me soooo much money, i would say no:

















my lovely lovely boy!!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Okay, he's just a yearling, but he is going to be great. He has the mind and the talent. Here is the best, "future" english horse we have. His name is Zoltan. 










For a baby just in out of the field, this is more than impressive.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

love my 4yr old ottb!  i need to take more pics ... this is from Oct. when I got her...


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

hmmm it won't take my pics ... lets try this:

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=4867559&albumID=1054091&imageID=18517067

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=4867559&albumID=1054091&imageID=20753259

hopefully those work ...


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

The pictures won't work.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok. This is Phinny. He is my large hunter.









































My pony hunter Finale:







(she is the liver chestnut)









Medium Pony Hunter:


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

dang it ... it won't work for me ... lame! sorry :-/


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Roman On The Rail 5yr old QH

As a 2 yr old.









Now


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice horses everyone...
Delete, i like your horses colouring


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

maybe this works?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

mines on the right in the pic above ...


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

heres Magic <3333

























and my old horse, Sky:


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

Magic your black horse is beautiful!!

really nice marking with a pretty face


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

-xx-sally-xx- said:


> Magic your black horse is beautiful!!
> 
> really nice marking with a pretty face


Thank you!!!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

-xx-sally-xx- said:


> Magic your black horse is beautiful!!
> 
> really nice marking with a pretty face


Thank you!!!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

I love your horse Magic... :wink:


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

love-a-hero said:


> I love your horse Magic... :wink:


haha, thanks


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow I never thought i would get this much posts. Still very nice pictures. Karly hall thank u for fixing the pictures. I could finally see ur beatiful horse.lol


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks! she is so funny and such a sweat horse. today my boyfriend and i rinsed her off cause it is hot and when i put her out in the pasture she was bucking and rearing like no other! then after she was done, she come over to us and just wanted to be loved ... it was cute!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

wow JDI she's starting to look good! (not that she didn't before!) and is that.... muscle that's starting to develop?!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

upnover said:


> wow JDI she's starting to look good! (not that she didn't before!) and is that.... muscle that's starting to develop?!


Thank you!! I have a whole section for her in Critique and I would love for you (and others!) to stop by and take a gander!!
And yes, it is *gasp* muscle!! My little lady has been working hard!


----------



## Sady (Apr 26, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


>


Oh you're quite on a good way. I hope it is okay for you, that I take the liberty to say something about your pictures? If not, just don't read 

How long did you trained her? I think she had to do more with her hind legs, especially when you ride her behind the bit in that way. If you ride her behind the bit without bringing the hind legs under the balance point, she is not able to bend up the back and take the weight away from the forehand to the hind legs. Uh, I hope you understand what I want to say, because I got some problems with the tenses and the technical terms. 

And now some pictures of my horse doing dressage. We do this in the classical baroque way.

*Collection*









*forward down* (I don't know the right word for this course of movement, know what I mean?)









*Walk*









*Shoulder in*









*Just a game - playing with the capriole*









We just started again to do dressage few weeks ago, while we had have making a break for about 2 years with riding. But we have began to ride dressage since 10 weeks.

I really want to show you some pictures of the friesian of my friend, while I was rode him. He is so georgious. He's 8 years and well trained. Maybe I'll find someone who can take pictures of us in piaffe or galopp pirouettes or another of wonderfull lessons.

Bye, Sady


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sady said:


> How long did you trained her? I think she had to do more with her hind legs, especially when you ride her behind the bit in that way. If you ride her behind the bit without bringing the hind legs under the balance point, she is not able to bend up the back and take the weight away from the forehand to the hind legs. Uh, I hope you understand what I want to say, because I got some problems with the tenses and the technical terms.


I'm sorry Sady, but please only critique pictures in the critique sectio - most people find it quite rude to do it in any other section, unless it's asked in the topic.
I have now owned her for a month. She has a ton of improving to do, but considering she came to me like this ( http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/MaiaTrotMarch5sm.jpg ), I think we're doing okay for a month. The owner that had her previously rode her at a walk a total of 4 times in the 4 years she owned Maia.
I am trying to get her engaged behind - and we have a ton of work to do. I do appreciate the comments, and she is coming along.


----------



## Sady (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh I'm sorry, I didn't knew that. Of course I do so.
It's quite good work for riding her for about one month. So keep up the good work 
Sady


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sady said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I didn't knew that. Of course I do so.
> It's quite good work for riding her for about one month. So keep up the good work
> Sady


Thank you Sady. And your horse looks very nice; what is he?


----------



## Sady (Apr 26, 2008)

He is a 8 year old german (westfalian) drafthorse. This breed is a not as heavy as most of the drafthorses,

Sady


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Heres my girl dressed up for dressage










And for jumping...










Shes my best flat work horse! A beauty even if i do say so myself! hehe


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

As I am English I only have English horse's my best horse is probably Harry "Zero Wattage" I had him as a birthday present last year, he is a TB and not the easiest ride but i'm getting there on him!! he's a grade B showjumper and although he is also from the UK he has American race horse in him!! I have already posted this pic but will hopefully have some more after the 25th as me and Harry horse are off to a 3 day BSJA show..


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

I love my pony!! =] 10 year old, 13 hand welsh gelding. Has done hunters, jumpers, eventing, dressage, games, trail riding, etc,. You name it, he can do it. Has schooled BN(2'6") cross country, 2'11" in the ring. Is currently doing around 2'3" / 2'6" in the ring with a few lesson students. 
He's for sale/lease, btw.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very very nice.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Ok here is my horse Doc. He is not as stunning as some of the other horses but I love him to death! He is a twenty six year old purbred qh. He is old but he is in the phisical shape of a ten year old. :wink: But as you can see I only jump small stuff on him. I am taking him to shows this summer also. I am not sure how to post pics without having to click on a link.  But here is the links. The last one is a horse my instructor owns. She is the horse I ride in lessons. Her name is sugar.

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=Doc004.jpg

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=Doc005.jpg

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=jumpingDocamazingly011.jpg

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=jumpingDocamazingly008.jpg

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=jumpingDocamazingly003.jpg

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=Ridingsuger013.jpg


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Doc is so adorable!!!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Doc is so adorable!!!


Thanks! He has more of the scruffy cute look than the sleek pretty look, but that is what I like best about him! He has the heart the size of a bulldozer too. :wink:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pistol is my "best" english horse, I don't have an electronic pic of him tacked up but I thought you would get a kick out of Blues bad behavior if this link works....!

http://karamorris.smugmug.com/gallery/1655690_hvnA7#81007235_ySq4E

oh wait... way better...
http://karamorris.smugmug.com/gallery/1868357_iGWD6#93925781_7QRhi

and now we know why blue is a trail pony!... and yes, he CAN set his head and he CAN behave. He just chooses not to.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow beautiful piccies!!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Pistol is my "best" english horse, I don't have an electronic pic of him tacked up but I thought you would get a kick out of Blues bad behavior if this link works....!
> 
> http://karamorris.smugmug.com/gallery/1655690_hvnA7#81007235_ySq4E
> 
> ...


Your horse is gorgous! I absolutely love him!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thankyou! He's so bad...but I love him.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL soo true (about a lot of horses), some are bad but ya just gotta love 'em!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ i have one word in response to that...JARRED!!! lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL!!  Anyone else got anymore pics? They're all so gorgeous.


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

This harry taken this weekend..


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

This is Vega after our ride on Friday


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

omg Vega looks so cute in pink!  How did she go


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Most of these aren't of me but here it goes. Sorry, I have a lot.
Pictures of my TBs

Herbie:




























































^^This is me

















Nani:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Soo adorable, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

mk, here's Justin


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Justin is soo cutee!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

thanks


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

*img]http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/4053_Image013_2.jpg[/i*

My baby


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Adorable...looks so sweet!!


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Adorable...looks so sweet!!



shes is a stunnah but she can be very naughty when she wants


----------



## halsgal (Jun 1, 2008)

This is my baby . . . 





































Sorry, i've got WAY too many show pics.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Great pictures, your horse is just lovely!!


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry if I haven't been on in a long time, but gosh this post has gotten so big. Excuse me if i missed some pretty horsies.lol. I got some new pictures well at least one.lol








Well keep on posting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> This is Vega after our ride on Friday


Aww! She is adorable!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks myboydoc


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Diamon your horse is so cute!


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

The boy in the picture is my best English horse. Sorry, I don't have any pictures with the full bridle yet as he was at his first show and a bit scared. He is only 3. He was such a good boy!!! Meet Buck Almighty.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

> Meet Buck Almighty.


no doubt a descendant of CH Buck Rogers? 
he's cute!


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Diamon your horse is so cute!


 He can be a big ham and goofball.lol.


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> > Meet Buck Almighty.
> 
> 
> no doubt a descendant of CH Buck Rogers?
> he's cute!


How did you guess??? His dam Lady Skybuck is a brother to Skywatch. Mom died in childbirth with her. 

Thank you for the compliment. He has come along pretty fast since we never thought he'd be ready for this year. We have had a lot of fun with the Buck names. She's had 5 babies.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

JC your horse is really cute!


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> JC your horse is really cute!


Thank you so much. Actually, he is JC (barn name) and I am just his mother LOL


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL I knowww I was abbreviating your name. :lol:


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> LOL I knowww I was abbreviating your name. :lol:


Isn't it funny that horse people put their horses down as their children and not their actual children's names?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL yeah!! That is pretty funny. :lol:  I call my pets my children...haha (I'm only 16!)


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't have a english horse, but I like the horses I've seen 8) But just give me my QH :lol:


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Dapy said:


> I don't have a english horse, but I like the horses I've seen 8) But just give me my qh :lol:


My first 2nd pony was a quarter horse

























ignore my position in both of these, this was me when I was a lot younger...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

SM reallllly pretty horse!  Haha I like your chaps in the first picture.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

PoptartShop said:


> SM reallllly pretty horse!  Haha I like your chaps in the first picture.


That's actually someone else at the barn. The first day she came and thanks.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

i agree...really cute horse supermane


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oooh okay, I like her chaps then* lol sorry!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Haha, she was my baby, but I grew so we had to sell her. Although I ultimately couldn't do it so we ended up donating her to a school. She is now teaching advance kids grades k-12 how to ride a pony that thinks shes a horse. I visit and hack her about twice a month, which is always exciting.


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Supermane said:


> Haha, she was my baby, but I grew so we had to sell her. Although I ultimately couldn't do it so we ended up donating her to a school. She is now teaching advance kids grades k-12 how to ride a pony that thinks shes a horse. I visit and hack her about twice a month, which is always exciting.


That was very nice. You must feel good to know where she is and what she is doing. I always like to keep track of where my horses go.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw that's good you visit her.


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

the first off is my best english horse, then the rest r the top 3 or so at my stables.









^Breeze^









^Margie -i dont have a pic of me or my trainer on her=[^









^Cornstalk [aka,Puddin]. He is a smokey creme which is veryyyy rare color^

the next to r me & Holy Knight which is the best english horse on the place & is worth as much as all the other horses iv posted combined!lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww they are all adorable.


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

My best english horse, is my only horse 

Here he is.


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

Hes budiful !!
he holds his head nice too


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow he's gorgeous. I love his posture.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Here is my boyyy

He's an Arabian x Andalusian Grey 14.2-3hh gelding =] He's 9 also.
I done all the training myself and i am proud of it =3










(we are not cantering on the wrong lead, it's called counter canter)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's gorgeous. I love his coloring hehe you keep him so clean!!


----------

